# Wanted ,information , Value Anything



## bikebozo (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 17, 2016)

Walter...Its a 1998 Haro Monocoque..Itll retail anywhere from $400-$600ish depending on what day of the week it is.and what the cranks are Hope that helps


----------



## bikebozo (May 19, 2016)

thank you


----------

